# peanut butter



## guesswhosback (Nov 1, 2006)

How much peanut butter do you have a day?
Should I only have 1 serving (2 tablespoons) before bed?


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

For one I dont eat just plain PB. I eat all Natural PB. And it depends on what your goals and needs are. I for one at 215lbs and on a bulk take in around 1-3 tbs a day. I eat alot of almonds also though.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2006)

guesswhosback said:


> How much peanut butter do you have a day?
> Should I only have 1 serving (2 tablespoons) before bed?


That depends on your goals and and what the other fats are that you are consuming within the day.


----------



## GinaMarie1143 (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you ever tried the Power Butter? You can find this at most Supplement stores...It has a better Nutrition panel. Added flaxseed, more protein, and actualy Tbsp for Tbsp is less calories...


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2006)

If I have it as a fat for that meal of the day, I take the full dose right off a spoon. Usually 1-3X a day. Always before bed.


----------



## GinaMarie1143 (Nov 1, 2006)

I never thought to do this before bed...I actually use the peanut butter first thing in the morning with a banana before my marathon training - and I used to use it mid day with an apple which I do not like to do much anymore now that Im being more careful about the combination of and timing of the carbs that I do consume...


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2006)

GinaMarie1143 said:


> I never thought to do this before bed...I actually use the peanut butter first thing in the morning with a banana before my marathon training - and I used to use it mid day with an apple which I do not like to do much anymore now that Im being more careful about the combination of and timing of the carbs that I do consume...




I think a majority of the people on this forum do peanut butter/cottage cheese before bed. Fat + protien, and no carbs.


----------



## GinaMarie1143 (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you for that..Im very new as of tonight and I appreciate the new knowledge!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2006)

GinaMarie1143 said:


> Thank you for that..Im very new as of tonight and I appreciate the new knowledge!



No problem.

I don't see how the carbs off of one apple mid day are going to hurt.


----------



## GinaMarie1143 (Nov 1, 2006)

Just had a little natural cashew butter before I go to bed - for lack of peanut butter...I had the Gastric Bypass one year ago (1 yr today actually) so I have to be extremely careful on what I eat...we absorb everything twice as fast as everyone else - so what may be 1 little apple to most people is 2-3 times the carbs, etc to us...


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2006)

GinaMarie1143 said:


> Just had a little natural cashew butter before I go to bed - for lack of peanut butter...I had the Gastric Bypass one year ago (1 yr today actually) so I have to be extremely careful on what I eat...we absorb everything twice as fast as everyone else - so what may be 1 little apple to most people is 2-3 times the carbs, etc to us...




Right on.  

Cashew butter, Peanut butter, Almond butter... all good, if you ask me.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 2, 2006)

In an effort to lower carbs, a lot of foods from popular brands add sugar alcohols which are still bad for you so just be careful of that.

When it comes to peanut butter, get the all natural stuff, it's not the same consistency of the stuff everyone's used to, it usually has to be stirred a bit before you eat it 'cause some of the oil and what not tends to settle at the top.  It's much better for you because it doesn't have the hydrogenated oil (trans fat) and added sugars of the popular brands like Jif and Skippy.

Other alternatives are to use other butters like apple butter, they tend to be better on sugar and calories per serving.

This is all of course a subject on getting good digestible fats which is something you want at the very end of the day.  Your body uses slow digesting fats when you sleep and that's when you need to curb the carbs  

After that?  servings depends on your size and goals as has been said.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2006)

I use three tbsp of natural peanut butter in my "before bed" shake to slow the digestion of whey. I also use two tsp of clear, dissolvable fiber.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 2, 2006)

Where do you get your fiber from?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 2, 2006)

3 TBSP natty PB for me, right before bed.


----------



## GinaMarie1143 (Nov 2, 2006)

So Ive plateaued at this 151 lb loss - do you think if I start with a little peanut butter before bed to kick up the fat burning at night, maybe it will help me to burn the fat and begin the loss on the last 20-30 lbs?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 2, 2006)

Gina create your own thread, breaking down your diet.

How long have you plateaued for?


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 2, 2006)

Plateau isn't such a bad word!  But yeah Gina break down the diet and workout schedule and let's take a look.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> 3 TBSP natty PB for me, right before bed.


no protein other than the peanuts? why is that?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> Where do you get your fiber from?


here:

http://www.metamucil.com/products/fibersure.shtml


----------



## MACCA (Nov 2, 2006)

Peanut butter =    sorry i have tried it, my girlfriend has it all the time but i cant stand the stuff, weird really because i love peanuts


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 2, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> no protein other than the peanuts? why is that?


 
Never really gave it much thought. Dunno. 

I can't stand cottage cheese, and I don't feel good when I drink a shake right before I go to sleep. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 2, 2006)

Steak


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 2, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Steak


 
Sounds like a plan!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Never really gave it much thought. Dunno.
> 
> I can't stand cottage cheese, and I don't feel good when I drink a shake right before I go to sleep. Any suggestions?


casein protein or beef or steak


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 2, 2006)

I consume only 2tbsp a day.  However, natural PB is a good source of monounsaturated fats, so you could easily include more in your diet if your fat intake was balanced in the end.


----------



## RockSolid (Nov 2, 2006)

okay Ive never heard of eating PB by the spoonfull...I would love this is it actually healthy?


----------



## RockSolid (Nov 2, 2006)

well thats a dumb ? it wouldnt be here if it wasnt healthy, whats the deal with it then?


----------



## GinaMarie1143 (Nov 2, 2006)

Slow the digestion of Whey - can someone elaborate on this for me? What is the Whey doing that it needs to be slowed?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 2, 2006)

GinaMarie1143 said:


> Slow the digestion of Whey - can someone elaborate on this for me? What is the Whey doing that it needs to be slowed?



Whey is broken down into its constituent amino acids and assimilated into the bloodstream very rapidly, hence why it is the protein source of choice after a workout.  This isn't desireable at most times of the day, however.  Including fat in the same meal will slow gastric emptying, and subsequently help streamline the release of amino acids into the blood.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Whey is broken down into its constituent amino acids and assimilated into the bloodstream very rapidly, hence why it is the protein source of choice after a workout.  This isn't desireable at most times of the day, however.  Including fat in the same meal will slow gastric emptying, and subsequently help streamline the release of amino acids into the blood.



so say I'm at work and I need a quick protein fix....I drink a whey shake and a spoonful of PB and I'm good to go?  Sweet....


----------



## vanessa5691 (Nov 13, 2006)

Jodi said:


> That depends on your goals and and what the other fats are that you are consuming within the day.



i really need to gain weight im looking to gain about 10 lbs of muscle...today i had about 3-4 servings of PB with some cottage cheese after dinner... is that too much?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 13, 2006)

vanessa5691 said:


> i really need to gain weight im looking to gain about 10 lbs of muscle...today i had about 3-4 servings of PB with some cottage cheese after dinner... is that too much?




Servings or Tablespoons?


----------



## vanessa5691 (Nov 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Servings or Tablespoons?



servings  
as soon as i started i couldnt stop... but its really my only fat source during the day..


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 13, 2006)

you do realize that is 48g to 64g of fat.


----------



## vanessa5691 (Nov 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> you do realize that is 48g to 64g of fat.



  ahhhhh

byebye peanut butter for mee


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 14, 2006)

vanessa5691 said:


> ahhhhh
> 
> byebye peanut butter for mee



 That's too funny right there.


----------

